
3-year-old repeatedly entered the wrong password, locked dad's iPad until 2067 - United857
https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/09/tech/locked-ipad-boy-trnd/index.html
======
shreddish
Not only is this an old post that pops back up from time to time. This can't
even happen. The timeouts work out so that you can't enter a password until
the allotted time. So 5 min, 15, 45, 60, etc. It doesn't jump from one hour to
48 years...

~~~
chillacy
So bizarre.. the screenshot shows a super old version of iOS too.

------
pcurve
Seems like a really ill thought-out and implemented security feature.

~~~
myrandomcomment
If you own the phone it is a simple fix. You can:

1\. Wipe the phone and restore from backup via iTunes. 2\. If you have find my
phone you can remote wipe the phone. 3\. If you have neither you can put it in
DFU mode and wipe it.

All of these prevent access to your data which is why you have the lock out
feature in the first place.

~~~
marvy
All of these prevent access to your data, which is why lockout is a problem in
the first place.

------
canada_dry
I'm assuming you can wipe it (via itunes?) - it doesn't prevent that does
it?!?

</non-apple-guy>

